# G0619 deluxe small mill intermittent motor issue



## Sonic reducer (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello, 
I recently acquired a grizzly g0619 that has an intermittent spindle motor issue.  It will occasionally work just fine with repeated on/off up to 1800 and back down again but will often not start up or move at all and display "err" on the display.  Sometimes it will make an attempt to start and jump wildly  From what I have read elsewhere on the internet it could be a hall sensor issue in the motor.  All 3 hall sensors change between 0 and 4.94 with spindle rotation.  Should they be at a full 5v or is 4.94 adequate?  Resistance on the hall sensor wires doesn't seem to be an issue or at least I haven't been able to identify one.  When it comes to the circuit board I'm out of my element.  Any  SX3/g0619 owners on here been through this?  I'd really prefer not to throw parts at this thing.  I admire what it can do for it's size but it's pretty limited in what it can do rigidity wise on steel.  I'd be all ears about options for retrofitting alternative electronics too.


----------



## Sonic reducer (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm going to bump this back up.  Haven't made any real headway on this thing.


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is this a new machine or a used one?  When those first came out, they had some serious issues with motor control boards. 

 Those issues were more with letting out the magic black smoke than with intermittent ops.

4.94V reading is fine on the Hall sensor.  Sounds like it is working properly.

Did you find this thread:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SIEG-SX3-C6B/conversations/messages/2577


----------



## Sonic reducer (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a very detailed post, looks like those guys really know their stuff.  I will do the test he describes.
This is a used machine, was ran daily for about 6 years with no issues until it started these symptoms.


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 14, 2015)

What's the voltage of the motor? The original motor  was around 100vDC. Replacements and newer are somewhere around 210vDC. I had to replace my motor and control board on one of the first mills made. My control board had issues with the e-stop circuit.  A relay on the board would stick. If I remember correctly I think it also gave an error code.


----------



## RodSME (Mar 10, 2016)

I had similar problems with my used G0619.  Mine has an April, 2007 build date.  The controller would go nuts.  Sometimes I couldn't even turn off the machine and the speed control didn't work.  I noticed that if I pulled the plug for about 1/2 hour, it would then work fine.  The problem would re-occur after using it for a while.  I took a guess that the controller was overheating.  I had a 5" muffin fan left over from another project, so I removed the upper sheet metal panel and installed the fan using some metal scraps to test it out.  I wired it to a separate plug and plugged it in prior to turning on the mill.  I also drilled a bunch of 3/8" holes in the bottom of the back sheet metal tower to allow some air to enter.  That worked.  I have since had a sheet metal box made up by the local sheet metal shop, painted it satin black, mounted it in place of the upper cover, wired it into the mill, drilled more holes in the bottom of the bottom sheet metal cover and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## M2HB (Aug 29, 2016)

Did you ever get this problem resolved?


----------



## RodSME (Sep 26, 2016)

I haven't checked out the forum for awhile, so this response may be late.  The fix I described seems to have completely cured the problem.  I did drill more holes in the bottom of the back cover to increase the available air.


----------

